# Man O War Virtue Salomon Cigar Review - Man-O-Man



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What a nice little smoke. I just had it with my morning cawfee and the pairing was great. This baby has a nice creme and honey flavor, with a littl...

Read the full review here: Man O War Virtue Salomon Cigar Review - Man-O-Man


----------

